# Front yard guest



## alleyyooper (Nov 7, 2018)

Kare and I had taken the rainy day yesterday to go do a bit of shopping. When we got home we grabbed the the stuff that needed fridge storage and a bit more since it was raining hard we left some in my truck.

After dinner I went out to get it and saw we had guest in the front yard. 400 feet from the house to the road is the front yard.

This lady was in the 350 foot area by some wild dog woods I had planted years ago.







This is one of the two fawns that were grazing about 100 feet out, one ran before I go a picture.







This fellow was about 200 feet out from the house. He just laid there chewing his cud as I opened the big garage door and grabed a couple tools and my yard rake. 
I went arond the garage to the pole barn and did a small job there and went back to the woods to rake trash from where I am going to set up a portable deer blind. I also got the game cam as I had no pictures from the area for two days and 3 nights. Placed it some place else and this guy was still laying there about a hour and a half later.















I count 6 tines and no brow tines.


 Al


----------



## ktmtigger (Nov 8, 2018)

They all look good that six would look even better hanging in the pole barn

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## alleyyooper (Nov 8, 2018)

Even better cut up an din the freezer.


 Al


----------



## MontanaResident (Nov 8, 2018)

The dog got quite excited with these visitors. I did get rid of some stale bread.

About 1/2 as many more off to the side.


----------

